# Insurance-long term



## Tom Farmer (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all. Can anyone provide details of an insurance company that provides long term travel insurance for British expats? Thanks


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tom Farmer said:


> Hi all. Can anyone provide details of an insurance company that provides long term travel insurance for British expats? Thanks


My CBC do it some depending what u want


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tom Farmer said:


> Hi all. Can anyone provide details of an insurance company that provides long term travel insurance for British expats? Thanks


What do you consider long term. The max I've seen is 90 days.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Why would you need long term travel insurance? Especially from a Philippine company. Most Philippine Insurances are just underwriters for a larger company. Do you need it for all types of travel? Boat, Air, Car? Seems if you are traveling on business that much the company would provide it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Reading between the lines getting long term travel insurance from your home country would be a cheap way of covering medical issues. Much cheaper than normal medical insurance. That's why the term of travel insurance is limited. Wouldn't it be great if I could just renew my $150 annual travel insurance every year and not have to worry about becoming ill in the Philippines.


----------

